# How do you salvage a cooked shrimp screwup?



## redclaymud

I had planned to smoke shrimp today.  Had my brine all prepared and pulled the shrimp out of the freezer only to find they were pre-cooked.  I know.  Not much can be done with pre-cooked shrimp.  I was eyeballing the uncooked package and saw a package with larger shrimp on sale right next to it.  Stupid as stupid is, I didn't read the new label.

What's the best I can do?  Maybe a killer shrimp dipping sauce?  The game starts in two hours.  I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## redclaymud

Wish now I had stuck to my first plan of doing buffalo wings.


----------



## rbranstner

Were you going to do shrimp skewers or something like  that?


----------



## pineywoods

Stick them in the smoker to warm them up they won't take on much smoke but better than none or make some cocktail sauce and have lots of shrimp cocktail. Maybe a quick shrimp scampi


----------



## pineywoods

Shrimp salad sandwiches sounds pretty good


----------



## redclaymud

First plan after rinsing off the brine was to soak them in olive oil, add rub and let them marinate in the fridge while I started the smoker.  Then I was going to place them in a tray with a stick of melted Blue Bonnet and arrange them tightly, heads overlaping tails since I had so many.  I figured a good hour at 90 degrees and then another hour at 180 with a good apple smoke the entire way..  With shrimp you have to watch they don't overcook.  Figured they would be done by halftime.


----------



## steamaway

Chop them up and make shrimp cakes. Like crab cakes but shrimp. should be quick, easy and tasty


----------



## frosty

You could chop them, add cream cheese and sour cream and make a dip.


----------

